# Prison Sound Effects



## 6ftstudios (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I'm working on a production and I need to find two sound effects.

1. Buzzer before opening prison cell
2. Prison lockdown - buzzer& and all the doors being shut

I've looked a bit on the net, but can't find anything close to what I want. any suggestions?

- Derrick


----------



## jkowtko (Mar 7, 2007)

I get a lot of stuff from sounddogs.com -- have you checked there already?


----------



## Footer (Mar 7, 2007)

Go rent some prison movies, it will at least lead you in the right direction.


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 7, 2007)

You may not find the exact effects you're looking for, but remember you can always create your own effects from other effects that you CAN find. For instance, look for a metal door being slammed and a buzzer noise. Then use a program like GarageBand, Soundtrack, or Digital Performer to layer a couple doors (maybe with some reverb) and the buzzer to create the final effect.


----------



## jkowtko (Mar 7, 2007)

If you don't already have a great audio editor, try Goldwave. I looked around at several and am very happy with this one. Definitely worth the 45 bucks ...


----------



## avkid (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got the buzzer on a Westar FX demo cd. 
PM me


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Mar 8, 2007)

Why don't you just make your own using a Foley pit type of setup. It would sound a lot more realistic, you could use whatever DAW you'd like, and it's a blast to do it! We did a radio play last year and prerecorded all of our own foley work (dropping dead bodies, running down alleys, etc.).

Maybe that's an option for you (if not now, then some other time, maybe).


----------



## jkowtko (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll second that suggestion (creating your own sound effects). It is a lot of fun -- however you need a decent recorder to do it. I spent the money and got a Marantz PMD660 portable solid state recorder which does a great job. But it's not cheap ($450).


----------



## 6ftstudios (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. We'll probably end up editing sounds we already have. If I had more time we could make them...but right now it is just too much. It is one of those shows where everyone already has a 40 hr/wk job and this is volunteer.


----------

